# Xbox 360 not displaying screen



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Can anyone help me i was just playing on the xbox360 it then went funny with the screen then locked up it rebooted and the said it could not display the resolution rebooted again and then it came up on the lowest setting but very messed up now it wont come on the screen at all. Anyoe any ideas what i can try


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

What is it connected via? HDMI?


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Component


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

When you say it 'messed up', what did it do? Did it display lots of black lines running vertically down the screen?


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

screen flickers and there are lines accross


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

If it's the old Xbox (over 2 or 3 years old), then it's most likely to be the common overheating problem. If you let it cool for an hour, then try it again. If it's OK, it will help if you can keep it cool. Don't stand things on top of it, don't keep it in a cupboard, keep it away from a radiator etc..
You may then eek a few more months use out of it.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

magpie27 said:


> screen flickers and there are lines accross


Unfortunately, mine did this when it was on the way out a while ago! Leave it for a while and then try again, making sure all of the leads are perfectly connected etc. If it still fails, try another lead of some sort and see if that works. At least that way you'll know if it's the lead or the console!


----------

